# Cost of living questions



## lincsuk (Apr 14, 2009)

I,m thinking of buying a small townhouse fixer-upper in the Grenada region - in one of the pueblo blancos. My aim long term is to sell up & reloate proper to Spain but in the meantime this will be a 2nd home. After renovation the value will still only be about 30,000 euros so my questions are:

How much is the transfer tax (IVA?) & stamp duty?

Do I pay the sellers fees?

As for annual costs:

I,ll be living here for less than 6 months of the year - I'll not be holiday letting it or working in Spain so...

How much is the town hall charge (the IBI?) per year - does this cover bin collection, street cleaning etc or are these seperate?

Wealth tax - what would this be approx? 

What's the cost of having a water supply, drainage, & electricity supply - are there standing charges for these? What's the approx cost of just having them if I,m not using them - ie if the house is standing empty?

Based on a tiny casa as above could anyone enlighten me of the running costs of such a property?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know all the answers, but, The seller pays the sellers fee and there isnt stamp duty as such. There are a lot of rules and regualtions about fixing up or reforming proerties and these things are very rarely straightforward or cheap to organise

There, thats the extent of my knowledge

Jo xx


----------



## lincsuk (Apr 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know all the answers, but, The seller pays the sellers fee and there isnt stamp duty as such. There are a lot of rules and regualtions about fixing up or reforming proerties and these things are very rarely straightforward or cheap to organise
> 
> There, thats the extent of my knowledge
> 
> Jo xx


OK thanks but I seem to recall the duty is called ITP - not sure if it's payable on properties under a certain value?

So how much are the standing charges for water & electric ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lincsuk said:


> OK thanks but I seem to recall the duty is called ITP - not sure if it's payable on properties under a certain value?


I dont know, we were gonna buy a property a while ago and all I can remember is that as a rough guide you add 15% of the purchase price for the total cost??

Jo


----------

